# Newbie to Martial Talk, Newbie to MA



## Jagermeister (Dec 11, 2005)

What's happenin', people?  As the heading suggests, I'm new to the game.  I wrestled in high school and learned a little about jiu-jitsu with a friend who studied it, but really, I understand that I know nothing.

So now I'm looking for a good school and I'm wondering what section of this forum I should go to for information on particular teachers, schools, etc.  The one I'm looking at where I'm from, here in St. Louis, is led by a reputable guy, Rodrigo Vaghi, of the Rickson Gracie school.  Where might I be able to find feedback on this kind of thing?

Thanks.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting. You can always go the the school section and also the Jujitsu section of MT they will be able to direct you and answer your question abot those schools in your area.
Terry


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks, Terry.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome Jagermeister!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## still learning (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and my son does high school wrestling, they just had there first invitational matches. He won two ,lost two.....oh well,.....Aloha


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome, and good luck in training!

There is a jujitsu section and a Grappling section on here, both of which should have something for you


----------



## Drac (Dec 11, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Keep us informed on your search..


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Jagermeister.  I think that you'll very likely enjoy your training at the BJJ place if you've found JJ interesting thus far.  You'll likely spend a lot of time sparring, and may even find opportunities for competition, if that's what you're into.  It will very likely be beneficial for your conditioning and physical health.  Like everything else, you'll get out of it what you put into it.

Enjoy your training, and your stay on Martial Talk!


----------



## MJS (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to MT Jagermeister.  
You'll find lots of information and helpful advice here. I wish you luck in your school search. Check out the areas mentioned above and please don't hesitate to ask any questions. Happy Posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome, Jaegey!  My nephew just started wrestling.  I'm sure you'll find plenty of info and comraderie here.  I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome, Jagermeister! Glad to have you aboard. Happy posting!!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Jagermeister. Good luck with your search. You came to the right place. You'll find many friendly, knowledgable people to help you.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to MT!  Have fun with your training.  BJJ is a great art! :asian:


----------



## geminikid (Jul 1, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome, the martial arts have intrigued me for years.Recently my 11 yr old son has become involved in Philipino martial arts and in searching for info I have become very interested in Pekiti Tirsia.I have not been a part of an online discusion group before so this is all new to me but I like the idea of hearing from people that have the same interests,I have not found many people into the martial arts that have an interest deeper than the media.


----------



## bobster_ice (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi and good luck on finding a school.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT. I see you have good taste in alcohol.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## pstarr (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

